# Road trip knitting shops?



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Mid May my oldest grandson will graduate High School. He has a scholarship to East Tennessee University. We are taking our camper so we can visit other family members along the way. So anyone know of yarn shops near Kingsport TN, Staunton VA, and Williamsburg VA?


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

No but Chattanooga TN has Genuine Purl.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

knitonefl said:


> Mid May my oldest grandson will graduate High School. He has a scholarship to East Tennessee University. We are taking our camper so we can visit other family members along the way. So anyone know of yarn shops near Kingsport TN, Staunton VA, and Williamsburg VA?


I don't have any info. But what a way to travel! FUN!!!! Congrats on the graduation and college adventure!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

you may try googling for yarn shops in that area. HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

try: http://www.knitmap.com


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Buttons said:


> try: http://www.knitmap.com


Goods suggestion! I book marked it! 
Nice to have that available when traveling.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Buttons said:


> try: http://www.knitmap.com


Goods suggestion! I book marked it! 
Nice to have that available when traveling.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

It was showing one in Kingsport on Fort Henry Dr. and before 126. Called The Carriage House

There is two in Straunton, VA. One is called Rachel's Quilt Pat & Yarn and the other is called Chester farms.

There is one in Williamsburg, Va called Knitting Sisters.

Bring all three up and it will also show you a map.


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

Ravelry has a road trip knit shop site.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

gim said:


> Ravelry has a road trip knit shop site.


Oooh good to know thanks for the info. 
Have a marvelous Monday!


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

You too!


----------



## Naughty Knitter (Apr 1, 2011)

Knitting Sisters in Williamsburg.... here is a link about them: 

www.knittingsisters.com

I have not been there but have a friend who travels there regularly and has said wonderful things about them.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

I know there are a couple of yarn shops in Johnson City where the College is, there may be more in the phonebooks.

Yarntiques 410 E. Watauga Avenue Johnson City, TN 

Knits & Pearls.
9 Gatewood Dr, Johnson City, TN 37615 (423) 247-8900


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks to all for the info. I'm planning my visits. Good thing there's lots of room in the travel trailer for yarn storage.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

check www.knitmap.com OR go to www.sweaterbabe.com and scroll down the left side - there will be a place to click on for finding LYS in your area . . . click on that and then see what you can find. Hope this helps.

P.J.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Knitting Sisters in Williamsburg


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Orchardside Yarn Shop in Raphine, VA. (Off of State Route 81 near Staunton). Lovely little shop. Here is the website: http://www.orchardsideyarnshop.net


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

sistersisterneedlecottage in blountville


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

Have a great time!


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

knitonefl said:


> Mid May my oldest grandson will graduate High School. He has a scholarship to East Tennessee University. We are taking our camper so we can visit other family members along the way. So anyone know of yarn shops near Kingsport TN, Staunton VA, and Williamsburg VA?


You will have a beautiful trip! Great time of year to be going... I have lots of family in the "Tri-state" Area


----------

